# Pureharvest Organic Rice Malt Syrup



## mwd (11/2/11)

Found this in the health food section of Coles 500g jars. Says it contains complex carbohydrates mostly maltose and some glucose.

Wonder if anybody has used it to make an oriental type brew.

I have chucked a jar into a Coopers Dark Ale along with DME just wondering if I can taste anything different.


----------



## Nick JD (11/2/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Found this in the health food section of Coles 500g jars. Says it contains complex carbohydrates mostly maltose and some glucose.
> 
> Wonder if anybody has used it to make an oriental type brew.
> 
> I have chucked a jar into a Coopers Dark Ale along with DME just wondering if I can taste anything different.



Sounds good. How much?


----------



## Bribie G (11/2/11)

I've often used Maltose from the Chinese supermarket near my work. 500g for $1.99    - it doesn't completely ferment out and gives a hint of syrup / sweetness that I enjoy especially with some florally hops. Currently have a Kiwi hoppy blonde in primary with a tub of the stuff in it. 
It really only goes in a blonde or lager international style, wouldn't put it in anything else. 

Edit: second thoughts yes it might actually go well in a N. English brown ale like Newky Broon where a bit of sweetness is appropriate  





If you look closely it's called "Greek Wall" - probably to avoid being sued by the ute mob. Love it. 


Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.50 kg Maltose Syrup (0.0 SRM) Extract 8.33 % 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 66.67 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 16.67 % 
0.50 kg Polenta (1.3 SRM) Grain 8.33 % 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [14.00 %] (60 min) Hops 13.1 IBU 
70.00 gm Motueka [8.00 %] (10 min) Hops 19.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (10 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.060 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.96 % 
Bitterness: 37.9 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 3.4 SRM


----------

